# Is this real?



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Found a mom&pop corner store here in Japan selling cigars. I was browsing, and the old man asked me if I wanted a Habano, I said sure i'll have a look. He took me into the back where they had a huge humi stacked with all different brands. I picked this up and figured I would get the trained eyes here to have a look. If it is real I may just have visited the best store in Japan....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks like a nice cigar, not an expert on Punch tubos though. I'd say it;s real, but I am not very scrutinizing on cigars, just the stores I get them from.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive never seen a Punch Band like that. Did some searching and couldnt find a band like that either. How did it smoke?


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Haven't lit it up yet. And as for the band, I have seen it once before, and I think there is even a photo or 2 in the gallery here that shows it.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/156/cat/512/si/punch/perpage/12

It looks just like the Monte band, but larger, I was suspicious, but then I saw that photo in the gallery here of the Punch.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I would question the band but I am not really familiar with the Coronation.
I have some Churchill tubos I am going through now that have a different, colorful band.
Wish I could take pictures but camera is out for the count.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a band very similar to that if not exact. I'm at work so can't compare them side by side. I wondered about the authenticity as well as most of the Punch I've seen have had the colorful bands. The cigar was a Petit Coronation and was a Tubo like this. It was a nice smoke, but as far as if it was real or not, I have no idea.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks fine to me - actually that cigar looks much better rolled than the Coronations I have had...but it did have the same band. I know they are faking everything now (actually saw a fake Monte 2 tubo last week) but wouldn't fret over the Punch tubo.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I spent all of 2005 in tokyo. i would not think that there is any counterfeit cigars in japan, it's much too strictly controlled society for that.

Also, all tobacco prices are set centrally so no matter if you buy your sticks in a cigar shop or in a club -the prices will be all the same. 
If you know someone who speaks (and reads) a bit of japanese then this may be of help: http://www.cigarjapan.com/

Also, i highly recommend that you head down to tokyo and have a cigar at the cigar club. The Grand Hyatt Roppongi outlet is amazing and club maduro is an excellent (albeit expensive drinks) place to have a cigar!

I'm heading out to tokyo in the next few months and i'd be up for a herf!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Smoked one of these last night on the rooftop of my friends apartment in NYC, this cigar in question is significantly darker and neater looking. The specimen I smoked last night was one ugly as sin cigar, and the band was also very "sloppy" looking. Not sure about the authenticity of this one, it may be easier to tell by the other brands the shop is selling. The fonts on the tubes look sightly less clear on your tube, but it may just be the picture.

I don't have my digi cam's cable, otherwise I would take some pics.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Koa121 said:


> Found a mom&pop corner store here in Japan selling cigars. I was browsing, and the old man asked me if I wanted a Habano, I said sure i'll have a look. He took me into the back where they had a huge humi stacked with all different brands. I picked this up and figured I would get the trained eyes here to have a look. If it is real I may just have visited the best store in Japan....


I have two of the same things and yours looks identical to mine.

I would not worry about fakes to much in Japan, they have to much honor and pride in what they sell to offer up BS.

Just my .02

Ryan


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Churchills in tubos have that same band...I think it's probably real.....What vitola is it?? ......


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. The next long weekend I have I will be headed to Tokyo to check out those places Par suggested. I think I am going to smoke this Punch tonight after dinner then head back to the shop and get a real close look at everything they have. Last night was just a quick looksy, and grab, I figured I would just test the waters before dropping more money. And as far as the Japanese not selling fakes because of pride, I can certainly see that. They handled all of their smokes very carefully, and there was even one guy in the back just to watch the back door...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Hard to say for sure without the stick in hand but I have a box of those and from the picture it looks legit to me. RJT


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

I've had the Punch coronation before - your's looks similar compared to (what i remember) of mine. not the greatest smoke, imo, however...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> I have a band very similar to that if not exact. I'm at work so can't compare them side by side. I wondered about the authenticity as well as most of the Punch I've seen have had the colorful bands. The cigar was a Petit Coronation and was a Tubo like this. It was a nice smoke, but as far as if it was real or not, I have no idea.


:tpd:

Matches the Petit Coronations I have had in the past from a verified source. Similar bands, and similar tubes (again, All I can compare this to are the PC's I've had, since I haven't had the regular Coronation.


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Lit it up today after the earthquake... Yes, earthqhuake, check out CNN.com. Not too bad though, some stuff shook, and fell, but no real damage. Back to the cigar. It was only my 3rd Habano to date, but it had such a distinct flavor. can't put my finger on it directly but im sure you all have had that experience. It was a great burn, held together perfectly throughout, and I nubbed it. Now it's back to the store for more. My poor wallet. It is almost too good to have a store within walking distance that has legit, quality Habanos. Besides all of the snow, earthquakes, volcanoes, and tsunamis, this place is looking better and better.....


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I have a bunch of these as well, and they look identical to yours. Petit Coronations....decent Cuban cigar..


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yep, Petit Coronations, I was looking all over and found out what exactly they were. They also have some Cohiba's and H. Upmann's there too that I saw. I will be getting 1 of each tonight. I will post the **** when I get home.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

par said:


> I spent all of 2005 in tokyo. i would not think that there is any counterfeit cigars in japan, it's much too strictly controlled society for that.


There are definitely plenty of fake cigars in Japan, like any other country.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

That's the proper band for Punch tubos right now. I also agree that the Japanese fugaze cigar market cannot be too big. You've got the real deal. Smoke and enjoy!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

the cool places in tokyo for stogies are (imho):

Cigarclub tokyo (outlets in Grand hyatt roppongi as well as close to Tokyo Tower). Excellent selection (and fixed prices thanks to the government).

Imperial hotel tokyo (in the arcade). Different selection than Cigarclub, lots of Opus X's if that's your poision  Their long bar is a decent place to smoke the cigar, but not all that "cozy".

Le Connaisseur (a chain of cigar shops around tokyo). Good selection but quirky opening hours. I like the roppongi hills outlet.

If you want to party and like the local girls to chase you then head to roppongi. It's the dregg of tokyo and where the j-girls go to meet foreign guys. Loads of navy. Don't get wasted, the cops in roppongi have zero tolerance for out of control gaijin, especially not navy/airforce types.
If you're past 30 (like i am) then motown is an interesting place in roppongi as is club 911. yiihaww -this brings back memories of my days when i was posted in tokyo!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

moki said:


> There are definitely plenty of fake cigars in Japan, like any other country.


i'm not that convinced. The society doesn't lend itself well for it and cigars are primarily done at specialized gaijin hotels and bars for business people. I'm sure there are exceptions, but i think fakes can be found mostly in places where there is less upscale clientele and the customers are more transient in nature (there is a smoke shop in roppongi right between the night clubs which i think sell mostly fakes). But as a general rule i think that the smokes are genuine than fakes in that society than in lets say Poland.

Especially if you go to a reputable store, they get theirs directly from the from cubas export companies.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

par said:


> i'm not that convinced. The society doesn't lend itself well for it and cigars are primarily done at specialized gaijin hotels and bars for business people. I'm sure there are exceptions, but i think fakes can be found mostly in places where there is less upscale clientele and the customers are more transient in nature (there is a smoke shop in roppongi right between the night clubs which i think sell mostly fakes). But as a general rule i think that the smokes are genuine than fakes in that society than in lets say Poland.
> 
> Especially if you go to a reputable store, they get theirs directly from the from cubas export companies.


Yes, but that's the case in any country. If you go to a reputable store, you will get the real deal. You can find fake cubans, fake rolexes, fake prada, fake anything in Japan, just as you can in any other country, just depends on where you look.

Certainly they do not have the night markets filled with counterfeit goods like in Thailand, China, etc., but still... there's nothing "special" about Japanese society that precludes there being fakes there. I've seen 'em.


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

I went back today, and with the language barrier it is very hard to make simple conversation, but I did my best. From what the manager of the shop told me, is that he drives to the main shipping port in north Japan on the 2nd Monday of every month when the shipment comes in. It all comes direct from Cuba, from what he says. The man that runs the place is extremely nice (like all Japanese) but a little extra. The prices are regulated here in Japan. So no gouging at certain stores. He says he is an avid cigar smoker, evident by the Partagas he had almost nubbed in his mouth while chatting with me. He assured me that there were no fakes im his store, and told me that he would never sell anyone a fake. So we chatted a little more about the military, and food, then I had to be going. So he handed me a RyJ Petit Corona, and told me that if I keep coming back there was more and better to come. Ahhhhh, i'm liking this country more and more every day...:ss


----------

